# recipe order



## Raine (Mar 28, 2005)

I know the site is under construction, so just a couple questions.

is there anyway to order the recipes?  i.e. Like in alphabetical order.

Also are the other forums going to be divided into sub forums, like the beef, pork and lamb, sauces, marinades and rubs?


----------

